
Ask HN: Two Factor Authentication? - andai
I&#x27;m getting increasingly concerned about the fact that I don&#x27;t have 2FA enabled anywhere.<p>I feel like I should enable it everywhere immediately, but I&#x27;ve heard mixed opinions about present 2FA technology so I was wondering what your experiences have been like, and if you have any inside knowledge I should be aware of :)<p>The best option seems to be a yubikey or similar (heard good things about nitrokey, since the new yubikeys aren&#x27;t open source), is that right?<p>Thanks!<p>Related concerns: losing access to my accounts or data (or someone else gaining access) through any combinations of bad planning, hardware failure, theft, stupidity, or natural disaster.
======
andai
What I'd really like to know is what a comprehensive security solution looks
like these days.

So feel free to include things like password manager, backups, paper backups,
backups stored with friends, hardware tokens, etc!

